# Where should a young and active student move to in the Philippines



## Skwalla (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey all

I am looking into moving to the Philippines as I love travelling and my life circumstances will allow it in the coming year - I will be studying a one-year master in managing rural development via distance-studies, and hence, I can study from where I want - the Philippines. I am trying to decide what the best place for me would be in the Philippines, and I hope that you are able to help me with this.

I like being active, and I love hiking, diving and surfing and would thus love to be close to some surf and dive spots. Furthermore, I would like to be able to go out as well as getting a friend circle in their twenties like me, and hence I think that one of the bigger cities (or at least close to) would be the best bet for me - I do not want to live too close to the city centre either. 

So far, I have been looking at places close to Cebu, but what can you guys recommend?

Also, I would appreciate it if anyone can provide me with links to find accommodation, so I can get an estimate of my living costs. As a starting point, I am looking for a 2-room flat of mediocre standard, and I hope to find this at around 15.000php monthly - is this realistic at all?

Thank you for the help!
Best regards,
Michael


----------

